# Foreign-language learner



## ThomasK

Ik zou het woord 'leerder' willen gebruiken, maar dat lijkt niet evident. Een student vreemde talen? Een NT2-student? Ik vind "student" (of a fortiori "leerling") hier niet passend, omdat het idee van de samenhang vreemde taal + leren (niet 'studeren') totaal verdwijnt. Maar ja, er zijn geen alternatieven, zeker?


----------



## Red Arrow

Een cursist Frans? De meeste mensen leren Frans met een cursus.


----------



## ThomasK

Daaraan had ik ook even gedacht, maar de samenstelling is zeker nog niet gangbaar, en ik vind die cursus niet per se de essentie. Maar het lijkt een mogelijkheid, akkoord...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Ik zou het woord 'leerder' willen gebruiken, maar dat lijkt niet evident.


Ik heb het woord zelf kort geleden nog gebruikt in de samenstelling _taalleerder_. Dat blijkt ook nog eens aardig te googlen, dus nieuw is het niet. Van mij mag het.


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, aan _vreemdetaalleerder_ had ik ook gedacht. Het Engels doet het ook, maar daar is het normaal...


----------



## Red Arrow

Volgens mij is het 'vreemde taalleerder', Thomaske


----------



## ThomasK

I beg to disagree, little Arrow: de leerder is niet vreemd (alleen als woorden), maar de taal wel. In Brussel heb je bv. een Wildewoudstraat, omdat alleen het woud wild is, niet de straat. Een wildevrouwenfeest is ook iets anders dan een wild vrouwenfeest. Het eerste zou zelfs rustig kunnen verlopen...  Toch?


----------



## Red Arrow

lange afstandsloper / langeafstandsloper | Genootschap Onze Taal
Je hebt gelijk. Dit is nochtans niet wat ik in de middelbare school heb geleerd.


----------



## ThomasK

Nu,op een bepaald ogenblik lees je wel: "Voor samenstellingen als _Remco Campert-app_, _Middellandse Zeegebied, ... _(waarin de eerste twee delen een naam vormen), geldt een andere regel." Ik begrijp wel dat hier het gemak geldt, maar eigenlijk hou ik er niet van. Ik zou er een liggend streepje tussen willen...


----------



## eno2

Ik kende natuurlijk 'leerder' van 'een snelle leerder'.

Maar 'Vreemde talen leerder' zou ik nooit zo formuleren.

Toch is het nu voorlopig OK, zij het slechts sinds april 2017:

DVD online:


> tweede lid in samenstellingen als de volgende, waarin het eerste lid een vak e.d. noemt: Duitsleerder, Nederlandsleerder, taalleerder, tweedetaalleerder, werkleerder, wiskundeleerder



Volledig lemma:



> leerder leer·der zelfstandig naamwoord
> • de m
> • leerders
> *voorlopig toegevoegd in april 2017*
> iem. die iets leert
> •een snelle leerder
> ook als tweede lid in samenstellingen als de volgende, waarin het eerste lid een vak e.d. noemt: Duitsleerder, Nederlandsleerder, taalleerder, tweedetaalleerder, werkleerder, wiskundeleerder



Gebruik het dus maar frequent. Dan wordt 'leerder' definitief opgenomen.


----------



## ThomasK

Het leek inderdaad voor de hand liggend. Mooi zo, het lijkt onmisbaar! Bedankt!


----------

